# Sinker Question



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

Hello... I have a question about sinkers...

In your opinion what is the best sinker/weights you use on the jersey shore while surf fishing.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Plove, this would depend on conditions, species you are targeting and bait.

Carl


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sinkers*

What cfish said.

I use pyramid, bank, pillow, tongue and my favorite the cannon ball. I don't use SPUTNIKS, had a friend loose an eye to one so I stay away from them.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

plove53 said:


> Hello... I have a question about sinkers...
> 
> In your opinion what is the best sinker/weights you use on the jersey shore while surf fishing.
> 
> ...


Sinker selection for surf fishing, has nothing to do with "conditions."

Casting distance is the single most important aspect of surf fishing.

You choose the weight that casts best on each particular rod, and *always* use that weight.

Stay within your rods recommended range, but, experiment to find the weight that loads the rod properly, when casting.

When you hit your rods "sweet spot" you'll know it.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

The sinker I use most of the time when fishing the Ocean front Beaches is the Sputnick mostly 4-6 OZ. But have also used the Storm or Hatteras type

sometimes you have to adjust the weight sinker you use. I have used up to 8 OZ in heavy surf, and as little as 2-3 oz when fishing the back bay


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

This is a perfect example of what I mean by "Conditions"

" sometimes you have to adjust the weight sinker you use. I have used up to 8 OZ in heavy surf"


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Smoothbore and cfish*

You are both right. It is important to load the rod properly, so having the right weight for the rod in use is important. This means not only changing weights, but possibly rods as well when conditions change. (you wouldn't use the same rod for tossing 2 oz as you would for tossing 8 & bait. 

Conditions are important! The sweet spot on your rod might be 5 oz, and you may be able to get the most distance with that, but if it is not enough weight to hold the bait in position, (due to strong current) throwing it a few more yards ain't going to help much.

just stirring the pot


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*An after thought*

The single most important factor in surf fishing is casting Accuracy, not distance. Yes sometimes you need a little more distance to get "out there" where the fish are, sometimes you only need to toss into the wash in front of you.

Bottom line, I don't care if you can cast 200 yds,

if you can't cast straight, Stay off da beach.

nough soap box


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

So, figure I will try to put it a bit differrently. Me have rods that load best at 4 ounces, some at 5, 6 or 8 ounces, and a couple OM's that will handle up to 10 and bait, and that just sucks.

Anyways, first and foremost would be one's own abilities, me can't toss ten ounces and chunks continuously, so me, figure, first, conditions determine what weight may be needed, based upon the determination of the weight needed, well narrows the rod choices down to those that can toss the required weights.

So, conditions, in my humble opinion, determine weight of lead to be tossed, weight of lead to be tossed determines the rod to use. Me, have taken as many as 7 rods out to AI down here in Maryland, but seldom have more than 4 wet, and with the OM's, have tossed 5 ounces and bait (not the sweet spot), but simply to get the area coverage. Even though the OM don't load with the weight needed, to hold bottom, well then that would be the short to middle toss, trying to locate where the fish may be.

Simple formula would be:

Conditions = sinker needs
Sinkers = choice of rods

So, Conditions is numero uno.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

*after thought reply*

Surf Cat; STANDING OVATION!!! THE CROWD ROARS!!!!

Thank You
junkmansj


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Make sure...*

...to use a shocker...

Sandcrab


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Phil, like some have said, there is no one sinker type which covers everythiing. 

That said my favorite sinker is the Breakaway Impact Lead. It is a aerodynamic teardrop that flies great and it is available with or without grip wires (sputnik). The most important aspect of this lead is that the Breakawy impact shield is an integral part of the sinker,










Your baited hook clips on a prong on the sinker and is cast out; the bait rides in the slipstream of the sinker so it isn't flapping and helicoptering in flight. When the sinker hits the water the colored cap is forced up and the hook is forced off the prong and rests on the bottom tangle free and most importantly, as you baited it, not beat up and half hanging off.

This also greatly increases casting distance, with this sinker I can put a surf clam foot on a 36 inch leader fishfinder style out 500 feet.










At low tide, with the ultra clear water we have been having, being 40 yards over the bar can make the difference between a good day and a skunk.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nice ,pics ,SGT....but wondering how is that clip set up when casted with modified pendulem or Hatteras type cast?I know you have to have some resistance on the clip ta keep it in place......?????


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

For proper flight and release with a high energy cast you need to minimize stretch in both the hook leader and main rig line. I use 100lb test for the main strand and usually 50lb test flouro for the hookleader.

I am experimenting using .090 weedwacker line for the main strand, it has less stretch than mono.

The weight of the bait is also critical; it should be kept to less than half the sinker weight. I have been fishing alot for the Brown sharks which have invaded the beach using kingfish heads, sometimes with a big head the hook doesn't stay clipped.

You are right about resistance too; the lengths of each component are very critical. I use crimps for everything so I can control tension and length exactly. The "pulley" style rig eliminates the need for this pecision and is the style to use for big baits.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thanks for the insight....1 more thing ,how would the clip pulley system operate if a Fireball float was attached?......


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Good post*

Sgt slough

I use the same weights, I order them from Nick Meyer at breakaway tackle, though some shops do carry them. Nsearch - the pulley rig can be a bit troublesome with an OTG, off the ground cast, but doesn't give me much problem with any aerialized cast, Hatteras, pendulum,etc.

You just have to make sure once you have the rig ready to go you don't let slack in it, say by resting it on the ground, or the hook will come off the sinker cap. 

If your not familiar with pulley rigs, I would order one from breakaway, it comes with a diagram for use, and once you see how it works, you won't have any trouble building your own.


----------



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for everyone input.


----------

